# Enquiry



## tducks30 (Aug 11, 2015)

Good day to you all. 
Please I want to make enquiry, How much does a free visa to dubai cost and please how can I get links to companies that recruits. I mean companies or industries that sent invitation letter. Thanks God bless


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There are normally two ways people get jobs and come to Dubai.
First way is to find a job from home country. The company will then arrange a work visa and paperwork that enables you to enter Dubai and complete your work visa process.
Second way is for you to save some money, get a visit visa and come to Dubai to look for a job. This can be risky - because you may not find a job within time of your visa or your money running out.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## tducks30 (Aug 11, 2015)

Very grateful @ steve .


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm still wondering how much a "free visa to dubai" costs....


----------



## tducks30 (Aug 11, 2015)

Please can someone just help. I desire to move to dubai to get a job but I want it through free visa. Who can help out ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tducks30 said:


> Please can someone just help. I desire to move to dubai to get a job but I want it through free visa. Who can help out ?


I don't think anyone really understands what you are trying to ask. If something is free, then there is no cost. So how can you ask how much a free visa costs?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think anyone really understands what you are trying to ask. If something is free, then there is no cost. So how can you ask how much a free visa costs?


I believe what the OP is eluding to is a visa that is not tied to a specific job and you are "free" to move companies as you or your sponsor wishes. Not free of cost. This concept doesn't exist in the UAE. Many years ago in Bahrain some locals used to sponsor individuals with a work visa and allow them to get into the country to work for other complies for a % or fee. Effectively as a subcontractor. Also illegal. The answer is there is no such thing as a "free" visa.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> I believe what the OP is eluding to is a visa that is not tied to a specific job and you are "free" to move companies as you or your sponsor wishes. Not free of cost. This concept doesn't exist in the UAE. Many years ago in Bahrain some locals used to sponsor individuals with a work visa and allow them to get into the country to work for other complies for a % or fee. Effectively as a subcontractor. Also illegal. The answer is there is no such thing as a "free" visa.


Gulf Daily News » Local News » 'Free visa' alert


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

tducks30 said:


> Please can someone just help. I desire to move to dubai to get a job but I want it through free visa. Who can help out ?


This plea will be about as successful as the CV's that come into our website "[email protected]" email, ask us to read their cv and give them a job for "any suitable" position.


----------



## tducks30 (Aug 11, 2015)

Pls what I mean is that ' some companies do invite person for employment and they will take responsibility of part of the traveling expenses and on arrival, they will provide accomodation . That is when someone there help to submit a CV to such a company. Blivd someone get me


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Please tell us about your current job and what experience you have then we can start to advise you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tducks30 said:


> Pls what I mean is that ' some companies do invite person for employment and they will take responsibility of part of the traveling expenses and on arrival, they will provide accomodation . That is when someone there help to submit a CV to such a company. Blivd someone get me


That only really happens when people have been assessed by a company for a SENIOR role and undergone several telephone/VC/Skype interviews. It has nothing to Do with anyone submitting your CV to a company. With the greatest respect, I don't think you are at such a level,


----------

